# Taken too many progynova tablets



## hope_tom (Aug 4, 2008)

Hope someone can help me because im really worried and i cant get hold of my clinic until tomorrow.

I have been taking progynova since tuesday and i just looked at my sheet of paper with the details on as i'm due to up my dosage today.

I'm supposed to take 2 a day now and i was supposed to be on 1 a day before but i have been taking 2 a day since tuesday ad thought i had to go upto 3.

I hope i havent messed things up.


----------



## Springs (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi hope-tom,

Sorry, have only just read this or I would have replied sooner!
Hope you have managed to contact your clinic and they have put your mind at rest...I don't think an extra tablet will do you any harm, I was on 4mg and had a break-through bleed (not good news) so was told to increase it immediately to 6mg but I doubled it to 8mg...have been on 10mg in the past without much success. But your clinic is the best person to advise you. 
 for the rest of your treatment.

Springs


----------

